# Butt Implants Complete



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Behold the Holden Commodore VX SS tail light treatment. So easy to install -- even a Mustang owner could do it. 

Special thanks to Sean Beatty at Hunter Holden. Great price. Super fast service. He's awesome.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Very Nice!!!arty: 
:cheers :cool


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

very nice! were did you get those? did you have to go threw holden?:cheers 
looks cool:cool


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

alptbird said:


> very nice! were did you get those?


E-mail [email protected] -- he'll set you up. Placed the order SIX days ago -- and the parts showed up this afternoon. Incredible. And the price was a little over $200 with shipping. Yes, these are the factory lenses off another model Holden -- so you have to go down under to get them -- but these have FACTORY quality -- unlike those BS silver ricer things.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

I like that look. Nice job:cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Behold the Holden Commodore VX SS tail light treatment. So easy to install -- even a Mustang owner could do it.
> 
> Special thanks to Sean Beatty at Hunter Holden. Great price. Super fast service. He's awesome.


Nice! Are they yellow or red when lit? Kinda hard to tell if the pic is showing the flashers or the brakes since you spoiler brake light isn't on.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Behold the Holden Commodore VX SS tail light treatment. So easy to install -- even a Mustang owner could do it.
> 
> Special thanks to Sean Beatty at Hunter Holden. Great price. Super fast service. He's awesome.


Mustang owners are very mechanical.... they have to be to keep their cars on the road. They look sweet, I love how they compliment the lines of the car. :cheers


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice Butt, Dude!!!!!!!!  
:cheers ​And I said that to a guy without my hubby givin' me the evil eye! :rofl: :lol: 

Monica​


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Nice! Are they yellow or red when lit? Kinda hard to tell if the pic is showing the flashers or the brakes since you spoiler brake light isn't on.


Shot was taken with the parking lights on. Running lights/brake lights are on the bottom (red) row. Backup lights on the inside of the top row -- turn signals outside top row.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Everyone having to copy me now


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Looks great man!!!!!!


----------



## redroller (Oct 16, 2005)

*VX SS taillight assemblies*

They look SO good, I ordered a pair Monday 20 March, = Tuesday 21 March Sydney time. Sean said they were in stock, so I should have them soon.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Cool. Be sure to post a pic when done.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

05_GTO said:


> Everyone having to copy me now


 Imitiation is the sincerest form of flattery!


----------



## redroller (Oct 16, 2005)

*Good news, adverse news.*

Hello

The good news:

The tail lights arrived ASAP in tiptop condition. Only 6 days from SYD to MKE, not bad for 10,000 miles. Very well packaged. AUS and USA postal service is pretty good! Thanks Sean at Hunter Holden.

The adverse news:

The Commodore VX SS tail lights received are not compatible with my 2005 GTO.

Technical details:

The VX SS running/brake light socket (F) receptacle received accepts a 3 tab insert (M) light. My 2005 GTO has 4 tabs on running/brake lamp holder (M) part. The new VX SS tail light and 2005 GTO lamp holder will not combine, M and F are not "keyed" the same way.

The directional and back-up (reversing) lamps/globes holders do not combine either. Each lamp holder (M) has 4 tabs (M) but not arranged to align with the VX SS sockets (F) received. M and F are not keyed the same way.

This is all a bit puzzling, perhaps a 2004/2005 issue. Or perhaps there was a production change in 2005. I've seen pictures of the VX SS tail lights on 2004 GTOs and on one(?) 2005 GTO.

No pictures, my GTO is now about 900 miles away from me. Comments and suggestions welcomed.

Redroller


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Something's off here. Did Sean send you new harnesses along with the lenses? The harnesses are built to fit the lenses -- so there should be any issue at all. Just replace the harnesses and you're good to go.

If you did not receive harnesses, then talk to Sean. I have heard of some folks trimming tabs off of harnesses so they fit into the new lenses -- but would rather do things right.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Looks nice but in IMO black tail lights look better on a Yellow Goat. If you like them that is all that matters. It definetly looks different.


----------



## redroller (Oct 16, 2005)

*VX SS Tail lights, more*

Finally got them installed yesterday. Took me more than 15 minutes. I got the correct harnesses from Sean, thanks mate. Then took a bit of shopping for the bulbs/globes. The turn signal uses a "euro" type natural amber bulb, the locking pins (2) are 120 degrees apart, not 180 degrees like the stocker bulbs. Last detail, the male connector on the VS SS harness was not keyed exactly like the female socket in the car. Just took a little, very careful grinding on the male part with a dremel type tool with a disc, and voila, the connectors mated. Photos later. Al


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I love a guy with a great butt!!!! Congrats!arty: :cheers


----------

